# Sugarbush, 5/4-5/5



## Cornhead (May 2, 2013)

Well I hope they don't back out, made reservations at the Golden Lion for Saturday night, anyone else going?


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2013)

i wish.. had hoped for  a day up there but messed up my knee last weekend :-(


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm gonna go tomorrow. They announced today they still plan on opening so I'm not gonna pass up free lift service!


----------



## Cornhead (May 3, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby, I PM'd you my number, give me a call or text tomorrow if you'd like to share some turns. Pics on the "Sugarbush" thread look pretty good. Hopefully it won't be too zooie with the free tickets.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (May 3, 2013)

I'll expect a zoo so anything less will be a blessing! 

I wonder if SB is cool with people hiking over to other trails?


----------



## Cornhead (May 3, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I'll expect a zoo so anything less will be a blessing!
> 
> I wonder if SB is cool with people hiking over to other trails?



Good question, Ripcord doesn't look bad at all. Wonder how long it'd take to hike to the topped from the double? A pack and hiking boots would be helpful. The boots I got, the pack I don't. Maybe I should run over to Wally World and pick one up. If it is a shitshow, might be nice to get away for awhile.


----------

